# CCW. carryying out in the open??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
Going to get my ccw this wekend and was wondering. After you get it, can you carry it out on like an open holster were it can be seen or does it have to be concealed? Just curious. Tnx, HG:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It has to be consealed.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

depends on your state's laws...see if you can find a book regarding the specific laws, Washington has a book that was published independently and covers every law involving firearms, carry, etc... in this state, yours might have something similar....or ask a cop :smt023 congrats and welcome to one of the greatest responsibilities you can have.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hemmi,

I had similar questions so I asked a sheriff here in KY. _Here _it's actually legal to open carry, but not a good idea. For one - all it takes is ONE person to say you are making them uncomfortable and you are disturbing the peace, committing "disorderly conduct". Another REALLY good point is that let's say your in line at the gas station and someone comes in behind you to rob the place and sees your weapon before you see him. He will probably think you are off-duty or a civi hero and take you out before you even know he's there. So IMO open carry is just not a good idea. Also here in KY once you get your CCDW you no longer have the option, you are then legally obligated to either CC or not carry at all.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow. I know California is different, but I never realized just how much. I mean you have to take something like 16 hours of training related to CCW as part of the process. Therefore you would already know the answer to a question like that by the time you are within a few days of getting licensed.

Don't even the shall carry states require CCW oriented training prior to permit issuance?


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

KY does, I haven't been thru the class yet though. And I DO NOT carry yet.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Depends on your state. If your state has open carry, then you don't even need your CCW permit to strap on a gun and go walking down the street. You only need the permit if you want to conceal it, hence the _concealed_ permit. However some states that allow OC, do have laws on the books that allow anti's to call the cops anyway; here in NC it's called "Going Armed To The Terror of the Public. IMO it's a bogus law that makes the OC law here very muddled and open for interpretation.

If your state does not have OC, then absolutely *do not *think your _concealed _permit gives you the ability to carry openly.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a story (not me) of what you might expect when legally open carrying.

Took the dog for a walk again today [while openly carrying a loaded firearm, per Supreme Court ruling & current Ohio law]. Was about 150 ft. from the end of the walk at the car lot next to my parents house when a police car with lights on pulls up in front of me. I knew instantly what it was about.

As I approached, he asked why I had a gun. I said because I can open carry
in Ohio. He said no, that it wasn't legal in Ohio. I insisted that it was and referenced Klein vs. Leis and that the Supreme Court ruled I can. He asked to take possession of the weapon and I allowed him to so he would relax.

Click on the "Read More..." link below for more.

Within about a minute two other cars arrived boxing me and the dog in. The third officer to arrive knew about the court case. After a minute talking and citing the case and that it basically let me carry and that it wasn't inducing panic. He said he was just waiting until someone tested it out locally. They ran my ID and the serial number on the Glock. While I was talking to the third officer the first was looking real closely at my carry ammo.

When all my info came back clean they had a little pow-wow. I talked to a kid that was doing a ride along with the first officer. They came back, handed me back my gun and ammo, the first officer suggested I practice my civil rights in a different way, which I quickly dismissed and told them that if they thought is was necessary I would carry the gun more conspicously. They had suggested that it was possible that my jacket might blow over my gun and then it would be concealed. I reloaded the gun and placed it back in the holster.

The third officer said it was becoming more common and that he knew about the walk in Cincy, and that there was going to be one in Youngstown. I then told them goodby and to have a safe day. The third officer said " good job, that took balls man". I again said goodby and went home.

The second officer didn't say much at all. He was a township cop and seemed to just be backing up the other two.

The only thing I found wierd is that the first officer never patted me down. He took my gun and then they all proceded to turn their backs on me and talk. If I was a threat I would have thought he would pat me down.

They asked me if I was going home so that they wouldn't get any more calls. I stayed really calm the whole time and the dog seemed to be pretty relaxed too - he usually tries to jump up on people but he really just laid down when I told him too.

My family got a good laugh that people were calling the cops because an armed man was walking a little dog around town.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

NAS T MAG said:


> Here's a story (not me) of what you might expect when legally open carrying.
> 
> Took the dog for a walk again today [while openly carrying a loaded firearm, per Supreme Court ruling & current Ohio law]. Was about 150 ft. from the end of the walk at the car lot next to my parents house when a police car with lights on pulls up in front of me. I knew instantly what it was about.
> 
> ...


Way to go. If we don;'t excercise our rights they will continue to melt away. :smt023

:smt1099


----------

